# CSSD F120GB 20% frei lassen?



## hulkhardy1 (3. Oktober 2010)

So ich habe die oben genannte SSD jetzt habe ich gelesen das die F120 keinen Cache braucht und deshalb auch kein GC verwendet. Jetzt meine Frage, muss man dann bei ihr 20% frei lassen oder nicht? Da ja eigentlich die  Garbage Collection  Funktion den Platz benötig.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (3. Oktober 2010)

Im Prinzip korrekt - dennoch empfehlen wir die SSD nicht voll zu laden - ist halt generell für die Performance gut min. 10-12% frei zu lassen, technisch kannst Du sie aber nahezu voll laden, dem steht nichts entgegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Braucht die SSD also dennoch ein wenig Platz um Daten umzulagern b.z.w zu verschieben. Weist du genaueres wie stark die Performens einbrechen kann und ab wann das los geht. Wenn du nicht genauere Werte hast, dann werd ich mich wohl an einen ausgibigen Test machen müssen. Denn ich hab über all im Netzt gelesen das auch beim Sandforce Controller 20% unbedingt sein müssen aber warscheinlich nur aus dem Grund weil man es von den anderen Controllern so gewohnt ist. Es scheint aber noch keiner wirklich getestet zu haben.


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2010)

In diesem Zusammenhang:

Sandforce selber schreibt auf deren Seite, dass ihre Controller Garbage Collection unterstützen und nutzen. Ist das in der Hinsicht gemeint, dass GC im Notfall genutzt wird? (Da man ja öfters liest, der Controller bräuchte kein GC)


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Oktober 2010)

Korrekt - der Recycler der DuraClass beim Sandforce performt in dem Fall die GC Funktion in geänderter weise, denn der Sandforce SF-1200 und der SF-1500 Controller verfügen über  keinen separaten Cachespeicher, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen  Controllern, sondern über einen sehr kleinen Cachebereich im Controller  selbst.  Hierdurch gibt es prinzipiell keine Blockfragmentierung die durch GC an der Stelle aufgefangen werden würde... Da aber nicht vorhanden - ist es kein Problem die SSD nahezu voll zu schreiben. Man hat dementsprechend aber Leistungseinbußen in kleinerem Rahmen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke ELPR1NC1PAL. Jetzt scheint aber der Sandforce Controller noch einen Nachteil zu haben und zwar der das wenn alle Zellen einmal beschriben wurden die Performens doch sehr stark einbrechen soll und nur ein erase was bringt. Kann dieses Manko durch ein zukünfitiges FW Update behoben werden? Oder ist dies mit dem Update 1.1 schon geschehen oder bezog es sich nur auf die Erhöhung der Speicherkapazität. Bin aber restlos begeistert von eurem Produkt, bin nur von Natur aus sehr wissbegierig.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Oktober 2010)

Im Prinzip ja und nein was die Performance angeht.

Die DuraClass bestandteile in Verbindung mit DuraWrite sollten diesen Performanceverlust verhindern - bzw. auf ein äußerstes Minimum reduzieren. Natürlich und deshalb auch der Rat die SSD nicht bis an die Kante Vollzuladen - kann DuraClass kaum irgendwie die Performance optimieren wenn alles vollgeladen ist - da ist dann alles so wie es ist 

Mann stelle sich ein Wellen/Abenteuerbad vor - man kann da viel optimieren umd den Wellengang spannender zu gestalten - aber wenn man das Becken bis zum Rand voll macht, wars das mit den Wellen dann ist eben voll - man hat die normale Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers aber kaum Wellen - würde ja den ganzen Bereich drum herum sonst überfluten.

Wie gesagt bei SSDs wirkt es sich nicht so drastisch aus, aber es ist ein optisch guter Vergleich - auch wenn das eine mit dem anderen sonst nix zu tun hat 

FW 1.1 war lediglich auf Standby Probleme bezoge bei einigen Kunden und diverse kleinere Optimierungen - da es sich noch im Beta Stadium befindet ist hier auch nichts weiter Public


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich hab zumindest verstanden was du mit dem Wasser sagen wolltest. Wenn du zu technisch geworden wärst hätt ich eh nix mehr kapiert. Noch eine  kleine Frage hätt ich noch, kann man mit GParted die SSD in den ur Zustand zurück versetzen und wie? Also einfach auf Delet zu gehen wird ja wohl nicht reichen und zu formatieren soll ja recht ungesund für ne SSD sein.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Oktober 2010)

man kann - wir empfehlen dies nur wenn man die Formatierung der Platten zerlegt. Es gibt ab und an Kunden, die formatieren die SSD erstmal im NTFS basic als Sekundärplatte  dann kann man kein Win7 mehr installieren da es bei der Installation Fehlermeldungen am laufenden Band gibt.

Um dann die SSD in den Werkszustand zu versetzen (da es am einfachsten ist) empfehle ich immer gparted. Dies sollte man aber nicht am laufenden Band machen. Im Prinzip sollte man hierfür dann HDDErase nutzen, das für die Werksrückstellung bei Performanceverlust gedacht ist - vorher jedoch die SSD Backupen, da sämtlicher Inhalt gelöscht wird - logischer weise


----------



## Mosed (4. Oktober 2010)

Wird der freie Platz nicht auch für das Wear-Leveling gebraucht? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand überschreibt eine SSD ja nie den ausgelesenen Block, sondern in einen freien.

Ist es denn jetzt so aktuell und richtig:
Sandforce-Controller - 10% frei lassen
andere Controller - 20% frei lassen

Oder hat sich daran allgemein etwas geändert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

@ELPR1NC1PAL da du ja echt Ahnung zu haben scheinst, ist leider beim Support anderer Firmen nich selbstverständlich, häng ich mal ein Bench Bild meiner F120 an. Du wirst sehen das die schreib Performens recht schlecht und eine leicht niedrige lese Rate. Ich hab das auf meinem AMD 780G Chipsatz geschoben. Kannst du das bestädigen?
Moment Bild volgt gleich hab grad upload Probleme.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Oktober 2010)

Im Readbereich bist Du ja am Vorgabebereich  - der Writespeed einer SSD ist sekundär - da er für die Aufnahme zuständig ist - hier ist aber auch noch alles recht flott.

Auf einem sauberen aktuellen System das nicht überlastet vor lauter Hardware und Ramvollbestückung ist, kann man im Regulärbetrieb 265 write und 290 Read rausholen, dein Read ist davon nicht weit entfernt - merken würdest Du es so vom nutzen her nicht. Beim Write könnte man schauen durch anpassen der Voltages an NB und SB ob sich noch was drehen lässt - Ram und CPU OC ebenfalls wie mehrere HDDs am Chipset können hier ebenso frequentierent wirken. Der Chipsatz selber ist da weniger Schuld - je nach Mainboard kann es aber die Laneanbindung sein zum Chipset die einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann. Ist mit viel testen verbunden. Auf jeden Fall sieht die SSD Leistung sauber aus - wenn die SSD in den Bereich kommt - bringt Sie auch Ihr maximum - wenn das System es ermöglicht und sie nicht ausbremst.

Zudem ist auch die Systemoptimierung hier entscheidend, ein guter Guide hierfür hier:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Reviews, Artikel, Windows Tipps und Tricks Windows 7 Tipps, Tricks und Tutorials : | Windows 7: SSD Optimierungen und FAQs

es gibt einige Sachen die man einstellen kann, die einem mehr Speicherplatz bieten, aber zeitgleich Performance und Lebensdauer der SSD steigern!


----------



## Mosed (5. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wird der freie Platz nicht auch für das Wear-Leveling gebraucht? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand überschreibt eine SSD ja nie den ausgelesenen Block, sondern in einen freien.
> 
> Ist es denn jetzt so aktuell und richtig:
> Sandforce-Controller - 10% frei lassen
> ...



wurde wohl überlesen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. Oktober 2010)

Ah sorry - merkwürdig ich kann mich sogar erinnern darauf geantwortet zu haben, aber ich sehe der Post ist nicht im System... Super Sache...

Sorry erstmal, habe mich nicht vergewissert ob er den post auch 100% übernommen hat, kann Sein das ich Ihn beim Laden unterbrochen habe...

Also ich möchte es mal auf einen Punkt bringen:

Egal wer sagt SandForce 1200 hat kein GC - der macht eine Falschaussage. Alle Force SSDs nicht nur die von uns haben in dem Fall GC, aber es ist kein GC im herkömmlichen Sinne, SandForce hält sich hier zurück weshalb ich hier auch kaum Informationen zum Funktionswirkungsbereich des GC habe, aber soweit nennt es SandForce den Recycler und er gehört zum DuraClass Konzept System das auf dem SF 1200 aggiert.

Nun muss man folgendes wissen:

GC wird genutzt um die Blockfragmentierung zu entfernen die ja im Prinzip dadurch hervorgerufen wird das ein Controller externen Speicher als Cache nutzt also den SSD Speicher.
Nun ist es aber so das der SF 1200 Controller im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Controllern anderer Hersteller keinen externen Speicher für Cache nutzt sondern einen kleineren eigenen internen Speicher besitzt.

In diesem Fall ist es also logisch das GC - obwohl die Funktion ja vorhanden ist (Recycler) im Prinzip nicht zum Einsatz kommt, sondern nur für den Fall der Fälle gedacht ist - sprich wenn sich durch irgend welche anderen Umstände dennoch Blockfragmente bilden - um diese präventiv zu verhindern. In dem Fall ist es so der Recycler sich um den Internen Cache primär kümmert - weshalb er auch einen eigenen Namen erhalten hat, da die GC Funktion in abgeänderter Form genutzt wird.

In wie fern jetzt 20% erforderlich sind, kann ich mangels Informationen von Seiten des Controllerchipherstellers nicht sagen. Es ist aber schon so das wir eigene Tests machen, meine Tests sind hier bei den empfohlenen 10%, dies bedeutet aber nicht das die 10% sein müssen - man merkt ab dem Punkt aber Leistungseinbrüche - Die SSD Funktioniert dennoch auch mit weniger freien Speicher. In wie fern das den Recycler beeinflusst, ist aber eine Frage - die SandForce beantworten muss, da es aber von der Seite noch keine Stellungnahme gibt, denke ich das SandForce das selbst noch auf diversen Systemen austestet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt den ganzen abend damit verbracht zu testen ab wann der Leistunseinbruch kommt, also ab was für eine Vüllmenge. Meine Erkentnis, ÜBERHAUPT NICHT! Selbst als ich sie zu 99% voll hatte hat mir der ATTO Bench weder beim schreiben noch beim lesen einen Einbruch gezeigt. Meine Tests waren mit 50%, 70%, 80%, 90%, 95%, 99% Befüllung der SSD. Also wie soll man das jetzt bewerten, muss man jetzt bei euren SSD's mit Sandforce Controllern garnicht mehr darauf achten wie voll sie sind. Zumal ich ja gelesen hatt das es auch beim SF Controller zum Einbruch kommen sollte, nur ich konnte keinen feststellen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Punkt ist der, das man das nicht so merkt. Du müsstest die SSD zu einem gewissen Grad vollpacken und dann Monate lang im Norbalbetrieb nutzen - und das mehrmals mit verschiedenen Füllmengen ( 100% 90% 80% ) usw. usw. und Du müsstest hier ziemlich identische Bedingungen über die Zeit schaffen und am ende einer solch langen Testperiode den Benchmark durchführen, nachdem die benches von allen Tests gemacht wurden kann man Sie gegenüber stellen. Dies macht man mit diversen Stückzahlen um Zufall auszuschließen!

Deshalb ist das Thema auch so komplex - wäre es so einfach, hätten wir auch mal eben die SSD voll gemacht und gemessen. Das sagt in dem Fall aber nichts aus, da die Fragmentierung ja über die Monate entsteht - und man das entsprechend so auch testen muss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Man das scheint ja ein unerschöpfliches Thema zu sein! Über was für eine Fragmentierung reden wir jetzt? Wenn es die Blockfragmentierungs ist, soll die ja so gut wie nicht auftreten oder die normale Fragmentierung wie bei einer HDD wo sich Programme immer weiter in einzell Teile zerlegt? Gut die zweite Art der Fragmentierung dürftes du ja nicht meinen da die ja durch die enorm hohen Zugriffszeiten der SSD nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Wenn es jetzt doch um die Blockfragmentierung geht die soll doch so gut wie garnicht vorhanden sein, durch das fehlen eines externen Caches. Du willst jetzt damit sagen das, das doch nicht so gants stimmt oder???


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (6. Oktober 2010)

weder noch 

ja es geht um die Blockfragmentierung des internen Caches - es ist halt so, das es theoretisch nicht möglich ist - aber praktisch halt noch tests stattfinden  was im Sinne des Kunden ist. Persönlich würde ich sagen das es nicht erforderlich ist reserven zu halten - aber wie gesagt die Tests sind mit 12% Free erst beendet - weitere Richtung 0% dauern noch an  Daher auch meine aktuelle Aussage - 10-12% sich frei zu halten - sollte im normalen Betrieb auch kaum ein Problem darstellen - im Schnitt läd niemand Seine Systemplatte bis zum Anschlag voll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Na langsam lichtet sich der Schleier. Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe besteht die Möglichkeit das es gar keine Probleme ohne jeglichen Reserven gibt! Das ist doch mal ne Aussage! Ich finde diese Info schon sehr wichtig, den ob man bei einer 60 Gig SSD 48 oder die vollen 60GB belegen kann, macht schon einen ganz schönen Unterschied, (ich weiß mathematisch stimmt mein Vergleich nicht ganz). Dann werde ich  ab jetzt keine Rücksicht auf die Vüllmenge mehr nehmen und falls ich doch Probleme irgentwelcher Art bekomme werde ich sie hir mal posten. Ich hoffe wir hören nie wieder von einander.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Oktober 2010)

hehe - alles klar, solltest Du dennoch Fragen haben, kannst Du mich gerne jederzeit fragen


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema freie Kapazität, da auf einen Punkt nicht eingegangen wurde.
Soweit ich informiert bin, überschreibt eine SSD nicht den ausgelesenen Block, sondern schreibt in einen leeren. --> Wear-Leveling. Weshalb ja auch gezieltes Überschreiben einer Datei nicht möglich ist.

Muss hierfür nicht auch freier Platz vorhanden sein? Wenn 100 MB neu abgespeichert werden müssen, aber nur 90 MB frei sind, sinkt dann ja auch die Leistung.

Oder handhabt der Sandforce-Controller dies auch anders?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Speicher nicht vorhanden ist, wird bereits beschriebener aber zum löschen freigegebener Speicher genutzt - ansonsten würde ja auch angzeigt werden im Windows bspw. das die SSD nur noch 90MB frei hat - in dem Fall würden 100 MB so oder so nicht drauf passen  eine 1TB HDD hat ja im Windows 931GB  932 GB passen dort auch nicht drauf  Ist das selbe Ergebnis.


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2010)

Das ist klar. Aber genau das kostet ja Leistung. Der zum löschen freigegeben Platz muss ja erstmal gelöscht werden, wenn dies vorher nicht durch Trim oder GC geschehen ist. Wenn dann noch bereits gelöschter Platz frei ist, kann ja "schneller" geschrieben werden. Das meinte ich.

Naja, eine 1 TB Platte hat auch in Windows 1 TB. Win zeigt ja nur 931 GB (GiB) an, weil es Binär rechnet. Der Hersteller Dezimal. Aber das wissen sie ja sicherlich. (Und dieses Chaos haben wir nur, weil irgendein Informatiker meinte, er müsse sich nicht an SI halten. ^^ Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.  )


----------



## Crymes (21. Dezember 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, ob eine Sandforce-SSD ohne Trim starke Einbrüche hat.
Zumal gesagt wird, dass auch mit Trim die Schreibleistung nach einmaligem Vollschreiben sinken soll-stimmt das?


----------



## Lexx (21. Dezember 2010)

ja...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Dezember 2010)

Leistung sinkt - korrekt, aber...

nicht nennenswert - also wirklich zu vernachlässigen (sofern TRIM durchgehend läuft) Kurzeinsätze von Trim bringen da auch was aber sehr wenig (bspw. wenn die Platte mit einem Win 7 zwischendurch mal läuft aber sonst Apple oder Linux bzw. ältere Windowsversionen nutzt).

Ohne TRIM gibt es ab einem gewissen Punkt einen stärkeren Leistungseinbruch, dies ist absolut korrekt und reproduzierbar.

Gilt im übrigen für alle SSDs mit Sandforce Controller.

Dafür braucht man aber auch kaum Platz frei lassen 4 bis 6% machen Sinn damit die Platte etwas Spielraum hat, denke aber das kaum jemand mit einer 99% gefüllten Platte vernünftig agieren kann.

Bei anderen Controllern ist es wiederum anders gehandelt.


----------



## Crymes (21. Dezember 2010)

Ok, danke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe heute bei meiner Force 120GB2 Trim unter win7 abgeschaltet. Werde ab jetzt regelmäßig Benches machen um zu sehen was passiert. Der erste Schreibeinbruch nach beschreiben aller Zellen hat schon vor längerem Stattgefunden. In wie weit ab jetzt die Werte noch weiter fallen wird sich zeigen. Bin selber mal gespannt, die Ergebnisse werde ich in unserem SSD Thread von @roheed und natürlich hier posten mit den dazu gehörigen Screenshots natürlich.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange das überhaupt erstmal dauert, bis was passiert. Tage, wochen oder sogar monate?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Dezember 2010)

Kommt immer auf den Grad der Nutzung an 

wer viel mit SQL Files arbeitet und generell klein kram etc. und auch viele Scanning Anwendungen fährt im Hintergrund die auch Schreibzugriffe durchführen wird hier sehr viel schneller dazu kommen als jemand der den Rechner für 2-3 Std. am Tag nutzt und nur um am Abend mal ein oder zwei Spiele zu spielen


----------



## Crymes (26. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon ein Einbruch zu bemerken?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Nö bis jetzt noch nichts, bin selber total gespannt. Mache alle paar Tage ein Benchmark aber bis jetzt noch keine Veränderung.


----------



## bleifuß90 (27. Dezember 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> nicht nennenswert - also wirklich zu vernachlässigen (sofern TRIM durchgehend läuft) Kurzeinsätze von Trim bringen da auch was aber sehr wenig (bspw. wenn die Platte mit einem Win 7 zwischendurch mal läuft aber sonst Apple oder Linux bzw. ältere Windowsversionen nutzt).



So jetzt muss ich doch auch einmal eine Frage los werden. 
Und zwar nutze ich Linux und Windows 7 parallel. Windows 7 ist dabei wenn es hoch kommt einmal die Woche am laufen für ein paar Stunden. Mein Linux unterstützt derzeit den TRIM Befehl noch nicht. 
Sehe ich das also richtig das wenn mein Windows 7 läuft TRIM ausgeführt wird und Partitionsübergreifend arbeitet? 
Da Windows selber die Linux Dateisysteme nicht lesen kann bin ich bis dato davon ausgegangen das der TRIM Befehl nur Partitionsweit greift.


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2010)

Da der trim befehl ja nur benutzt wird, wenn du eine datei löscht (oder sie woanders gespeichert wird durch wear leveling) hat der Befehl keine Wirkung auf andere Partitionen. Dafür ist Garbage Collection zuständig.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich hät da auch ne Frage, die hier eigentlich ganz gut rein passt. Und zwar, kann ich mir diese 10% empfohlenen Speicherplatz auch dadurch freihalten, dass ich die Partition auf meiner SSD einfach 10% kleiner mache und den restlichen Speicherplatz einfach unformatiert lass, bzw ne Partition erstelle und nichts auf die drauf mache? Durch Wear Leveling müsste ja auch dieser brach liegende Bereich auf der SSD verwendet werden, da eine SSD den Speicherort ja selbst bestimmt. Oder ist aus aus Performancegründen davon abzuraten? (weil wear leveling/ Trim und wie die Tools alle heißen vllt nicht partitionsübergreifend funktionieren)


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

Nunja ich denke dass die Überlegung nicht durchdacht ist.

Man nutzt eine Systemfestplatte doch nie 100% auf Anschlag voll? das ist egal auf welcher Platte ein Leistungskiller...

Wenn Du etwas darauf achtest ist es kein Problem. ich habe derzeit Hardtests am laufen und dort machen auch 8% kein Problem. In sofern ist das nicht so schlimm. 

TRIM Befehl wird wie gesagt dann aktiv genutzt wenn die SSD arbeitet und den Befehl umsetzt, das System einfach hochzufahren und so laufen zu lassen ist nicht das selbe wie mit einem TRIM System wie Win7 durchgehend zu arbeiten  es hilft zwar auch etwas, aber es ist nicht das selbe


----------

